# Thunderbird Sprachpakete funzen nicht mehr

## penetrode

Ich habe einen Laptop, der en_US als Grund-Locale hat. Ich hatte mehrere Sprachpakete in Thunderbird installiert, da ich oft auf Deutsch schreiben muss.

Vor etwa sechs Wochen habe ich das System mit emerge world aktualisiert, und seit dem funktionieren die Sprachen überhaupt nicht mehr.

Ich kann machen was ich will, aber Thunderbird reagiert überhaupt nicht auf meine Einstellungen. Ich habe auch Quick Locale Switcher benutzt -- Spracheinstellungen funktionieren weder mit dem, noch manuell.

Ich habe thunderbird-bin 3.0.4:

```
# eix thunderbird-bin

[I] mail-client/thunderbird-bin

     Available versions:  3.0.3!s 3.0.4!s {linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_US linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_uk}

     Installed versions:  3.0.4!s(08:18:59 PM 09/06/10)(linguas_de linguas_en linguas_fr linguas_nb -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_el -linguas_en_US -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_uk)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird

     Description:         Thunderbird Mail Client
```

Die Quellenversion habe ich auch probiert, ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe sogar das .thunderbird Verzeichnis versetzt und neu erstellt, aber nix da.

Ich dachte, vielleicht sind es die Sprachpakete selbst die defekt sind. Ich habe sie manuell entfernt (sie waren in /opt/thunderbird/extensions und ließen sich nicht von der add-ons-Schnittstelle aus entfernen) und habe das deutsche Sprachpaket von Thunderbird Releases (de.xpi) installiert:

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/3.0.4/linux-i686/xpi/

Das hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Die relevanten Config-Parameter sehen so aus:

```
general.useragent.locale;de-DE

intl.locale.matchOS;false

```

intl.locale.matchOS muss natürlich "false" sein, da das System en_US als Grundeinstellung hat.

Ich bin jetzt völlig ratlos, und wende mich an die Experten im deutschen Forum, die bestimmt viel damit gekämpft haben  :Smile: 

Wie üblich, hier mein emerge --info:

```
# emerge --info                          

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1500MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 08 Jun 2010 10:30:22 +0000                                                    

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                          

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3                                                               

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                          

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                           

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                       

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                          

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2                                                                  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                           

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                        

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                             

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                            

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"  

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                                            

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                            

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                         

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                

LANG="en_CA.utf8"                                                                                                           

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                           

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                              

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                   

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                      

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                              

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aim alsa ao apm arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers cxx dbus dga dri dv dvb dvd dvdr encode exif expat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp ginac glut gnuplot gphoto2 gpm gsm gtk hal handbook hddtemp iconv icq icu idn imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 jabber java jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact lame latex lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl plasma plotutils png posix ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 raw rdesktop readline reflection samba scanner sdl session spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim-syntax vnc vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 x86 xine xinerama xinetd xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal probiert, Thunderbird aus der Shell heraus aufzurufen und vorher mittels

```
export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

die Sprache festzulegen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe orientieren sich die Apps an den LC Variablen der jeweiligen Umgebung,

ich würde vermuten das auf der Shell etwas wie 

```
$ LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 thunderbird
```

klappen sollte.

----------

## penetrode

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du mal probiert, Thunderbird aus der Shell heraus aufzurufen und vorher mittels
> 
> ```
> export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ```
> ...

 

Hmn.

```

$ export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

$ thunderbird-bin

(process:4987): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

Aber... die Schnittstelle war dann doch auf Deutsch.

Kann es sein, dass Thunderbird intl.locale.matchOS;false ignoriert?

Es mag so funktionieren, aber bleibt blöd, weil ich eigentlich lieber QLS benutzen will, um schnell umschalten zu können. Dagegen funktioniert Quick Locale Switcher einwandfrei mit Firefox (3.6.3).

Was könnte hier los sein?

----------

## Necoro

 *penetrode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Hast du die locale nicht in die glibc eingebaut? Was sagt locale-gen --list? Bzw was ist der Inhalt von /etc/locale.gen ?

----------

## penetrode

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *penetrode wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> $ export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Folgendes:

```
$ /usr/sbin/locale-gen --list

en_US.ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8

de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro

fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro

en_CA.UTF-8

en_CA.ISO-8859-1

fr_CA.UTF-8

fr_CA.ISO-8859-1

fr_CA.UTF-8

fr_CA.ISO-8859-1

nb_NO.UTF-8

nb_NO.ISO-8859-1
```

Kann es sein, dass die veraltet sind? Ich habe nämlich keine de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ ...

----------

## Necoro

in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ heißt es "de_DE@euro"

vllt solltest du 'de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8' zur /etc/locale.gen hinzufügen und einmal locale-gen laufen lassen. Glaube zwar nicht, dass dein Problem daran liegt ... aber schaden kann es sicherlich nicht, UTF-8-Deutsch zu haben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## penetrode

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ heißt es "de_DE@euro"
> 
> vllt solltest du 'de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8' zur /etc/locale.gen hinzufügen und einmal locale-gen laufen lassen. Glaube zwar nicht, dass dein Problem daran liegt ... aber schaden kann es sicherlich nicht, UTF-8-Deutsch zu haben 

 

Habe ich es richtig gemacht? So sieht /etc/locale.gen jetzt aus:

```
# cat /etc/locale.gen                                                                                      

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system                                                  

#                                                                                                                           

# The format of each line:                                                                                                  

# <locale> <charmap>                                                                                                        

#                                                                                                                           

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and                                                        

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.                                                        

#                                                                                                                           

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.                                                                    

#                                                                                                                           

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:                                                             

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED                                                                                                 

#                                                                                                                           

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically                                                  

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`                                               

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

en_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8

nb_NO.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE@euro.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Und dann, wenn ich locale-gen ausführe:

```

# locale-gen

 * Generating 6 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/6) Generating en_CA.UTF-8 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *  (2/6) Generating fr_CA.UTF-8 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *  (3/6) Generating fr_CA.UTF-8 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *  (4/6) Generating nb_NO.UTF-8 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *  (5/6) Generating de_DE.UTF-8@euro.UTF-8 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *  (6/6) Generating de_DE.UTF-8 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

```

----------

## penetrode

Auch komisch ist, dass die Locale-Einstellungen für root und mein userid anders sind:

```

# locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```
$ locale

LANG=en_CA.utf8

LC_CTYPE="en_CA.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_CA.utf8"

LC_TIME="en_CA.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="en_CA.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="en_CA.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_CA.utf8"

LC_PAPER="en_CA.utf8"

LC_NAME="en_CA.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_CA.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_CA.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_CA.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_CA.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr, wo das eigentlich eingestellt wird. In .bashrc und .bash_profile ist nichts. Hinweis?

Aber vielleicht hat das nichts mit dem Problem zu tun. Ich habe folgende Bugmeldung bei Debian gefunden, was sich anhört, als würde es passen:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=417961

----------

## Necoro

 *penetrode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> en_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> ...

 

das Euro Teil muss heißen: 

'de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15'

und zu jedem UTF-8-Eintrag noch ein (beispielsweise)

'fr_CA ISO-8859-1'

hinzuzufügen ist sicherlich auch kein nachteil.

 *Quote:*   

> Auch komisch ist, dass die Locale-Einstellungen für root und mein userid anders sind

 

Überbleibsel von dem "export LANG=..." Versuch? Oder hast du auch für deinen User eine neue Shell aufgemacht?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe folgende Bugmeldung bei Debian gefunden

 

Laut dem Bugreport wurde es ja mit einer xulrunner-Version 1.9.1.6 gefixt. Bei Gentoo ist momentan aktuell: 1.9.2.3 ... welche hast du installiert?

----------

## penetrode

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *penetrode wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> en_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> ...

 

Bedeutet das, dass de_DE.UTF-8 schon das Euro-Zeichen enthält?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Auch komisch ist, dass die Locale-Einstellungen für root und mein userid anders sind 
> 
> Überbleibsel von dem "export LANG=..." Versuch? Oder hast du auch für deinen User eine neue Shell aufgemacht?
> ...

 

Bezweifle ich, da ich export LANG mit dem unprivilegierten Benutzer gemacht habe.

Ich glaube, dass es mit KDE zu tun hat

Jetzt habe ich folgendes zu berichten.

In Region & Language in KDE hatte ich "Germany", und 'locale' ergab "de_DE". Ich habe dann auf "Canada" umgeschaltet, und ein neues Konsole-Fenster geöffnet, dann su, und peng -- jetzt ergibt 'locale' "en_CA".

Ich schalte dann zurück, öffne ein neues Konsole-Fenster, su, und... immer noch "en_CA"!

Das ist doch völlig daneben... nichts verhält sich, wie man es erwarten würde! Selbst mit KDE Locale auf Germany, hat es nur das root-Konto beeinflusst. Mein unprivilegierter Benutzer dagegen blieb immer en_CA.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich habe folgende Bugmeldung bei Debian gefunden 
> 
> Laut dem Bugreport wurde es ja mit einer xulrunner-Version 1.9.1.6 gefixt. Bei Gentoo ist momentan aktuell: 1.9.2.3 ... welche hast du installiert?

 

Ja, ich habe 1.9.2.3-r1 installiert... aber dieses Verhalten ist schon ähnlich...

----------

## Necoro

 *penetrode wrote:*   

> Bedeutet das, dass de_DE.UTF-8 schon das Euro-Zeichen enthält?

 

Klar - gibt glaube ich kaum ein Zeichen was nicht im Unicode ist.

----------

## penetrode

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *penetrode wrote:*   Bedeutet das, dass de_DE.UTF-8 schon das Euro-Zeichen enthält? 
> 
> Klar - gibt glaube ich kaum ein Zeichen was nicht im Unicode ist.

 

Also, jetzt habe ich /etc/env.d/02locale geändert, habe mich neu angemeldet, und habe:

```
$ locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

Jetzt sind sämtliche Schnittstellen und Konsole-Meldungen auf Deutsch.

Jedoch haben die man-Seiten diese blöden Fragezeichen, wo Buchstaben mit Doppelpunkt sein sollten. Hat das was mit UTF-8 vs. ISO-8859-1 zu tun? Wie kann ich das lösen?

Und nach wie vor funktioniert general.useragent.locale in Thunderbird nicht -- es wird vollkommen ignoriert, egal wie intl.locale.matchOS gesetzt ist. Aber bei Firefox funktioniert's! Beide sind -bin.

Ist das einen Bug?

----------

